# [A][Blackmoore] Olim Febri



## slavlee (27. März 2014)

Liebe Community,

nach längere WoW-Pause möchte ich das spielen wieder beginnen. Da ich persönlich an dem aktuellen Endcontent nicht interessiert bin, strebe ich einen Neustart an. Dazu suche ich Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsames leveln.
Dieser Beitrag dient in erster Linie dazu, um herauszufinden, wie hoch das Interesse an einem solchen Neustartprogramm ist. Vorweg ein paar Informationen über mich selbst.

*Über mich*
Ich spiele World of Warcraft seit Classic, mit einigen Unterbrechungen. Ich habe aktiv bis Burning Crusade sehr aktiv geraidet. Auch die nachfolgenden Addons habe ich alle gespielt und auch an Raids teilgenommen, allerdings nicht mehr durchgehend.
Ich habe Raiderfahrung als Tank und Heiler sammeln können. Dabei habe ich auch die Position des Raidleiters öfters übernommen. Auch innerhalb meiner Gilden habe ich stets erweiterte Aufgaben wahrgenommen. Das geht von den guten alten Klassen- bis zur Gildenleitung.

*Ich suche*
Ich suche Mitspieler die viel Geduld haben und keine "Hardcore" Raiderfahrung brauchen. Alle Spieler die WoW über Raids definieren, finden hier leider keinen Platz. Natürlich wird es auch Raids und andere Events geben, aber im Vordergrund ist nicht der "Endcontent" - Fortschritt, sondern es geht um einen Aufbau einer harmonischen WoW-Familie. Eine Gemeinschaft wo man einfach mal abschalten und eine Runde spielen und Spass haben kann. 
Ich selbst bin mittlerweile Gelegenheitsspieler und suche meines gleichen.

*Gildenagenda*
Die genaue Agenda wird gemeinsam mit allen Gründungsmitgliedern beschlossen. Das gilt auch für alle zukünftigen Entscheidungen die direkt die Gilde betrifft. Die Gildenleitung hat im Streitfall natürlich das letzte Wort. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich im folgenden nur ein paar Eckpunkte erwähnen, wie ich mir dieses Projekt vorstelle:

- festgelegte Levelstopps
- keine Erbstücke (ausnahmslos)
- PVE Server
- mind. 10 Spieler vor Projektstart
- Keine Massengilde, d.h. nicht mehr als 25-30 aktive Accounts.

Das sind meine Vorgaben und der Rest orientiert sich nach den Wünschen von diejenigen die interessiert sind.

Falls Interesse besteht an einem solchen Projekt, dann hinterlasst hier eine Nachricht. Am besten unter dem Eintrag im WoW Forum: http://eu.battle.net...759165#new-post

Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße

Ama.


----------



## slavlee (30. März 2014)

Update 2:
Es gibt Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Projektes. Genauerer Details lassen sich dem äquivalenten Beitrag entnehmen, hier die Fakten im Überblick:

Servertyp: PvP
Server: Blackmoore
Fraktion: Allianz

Wir würden uns über weitere Interessenten sehr freuen.

LG

Ama


----------



## Patiekrice (30. März 2014)

Hm.. Würde auch mal reinschauen, ob es was wird. Habe schon an mehreren solcher Projekte teilgenommen und die haben sich alle im Sand verlaufen.


----------



## slavlee (30. März 2014)

Hallo Spring!green,

ja das kenne ich auch. Es gibt natürlich keine Garantien, aber man muss es versuchen 

Verfolge am besten den Beitrag im offiziellen WoW-Forum, dort werden wir alle Neuigkeiten posten.


----------



## slavlee (31. März 2014)

Update 3:
Aufgrund von neuen Interessenten stimmen wir den Servertyp neu ab. Falls es noch Interessenten gibt, dann meldet euch bei uns im Forum an und ihr könnt nach der Freischaltung euch an der Umfrage beteiligen.

Hier geht es zu Forum: http://wowgilden.net/neustart


----------



## slavlee (2. April 2014)

Update 4:

Es haben sich bisher schon einige gemeldet und wir werden starten am kommenden Montag um 20 Uhr. 

Nach erneuten Voting wurden folgende Dinge erneut bestätigt:

Server: Blackmoore
Fraktion: Allianz

Bis zum Montag werden wir auch noch den Gildennamen abgestimmt haben 

Interessenten sind natürlich weiterhin willkommen.

LG

Silken


----------



## slavlee (8. April 2014)

Liebe buffed Community,

unser Projekt ist erfolgreich auf Blackmoore auf Seiten der Allianz gestartet und wir suchen weiterhin noch Spieler die unsere Philosophie teilen. Meldet euch dazu am besten bei uns im Forum: http://wowgilden.net/neustart

LG

Silken


----------

